# feeding problem or normal development...??



## sandie05 (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi there (again!)
My daughter (3 months) seems a little restless on the bottle at the moment. She is far more vocal (generally) which is great and seems to start understanding just what she can do with her hands. Sometimes on the bottle she'll pull her head to one side and release the teat, or she'll push the bottle away or put her finger in her mouth next to the teat. Are these all signs that she doesn't want anymore and should I then pull it away and give up - this happens when she hasn't had the full 6ozs. Or is it her just exploring what she can do with her hands and bottle..  
Thanks, Sandie


----------



## sandie05 (Mar 11, 2005)

this morning and yesterday she'll stop sucking and then i take the bottle away and then she pulls up using her fab tummy muscles to get near the bottle and will suck the teat in...?

out of interest should i be using a larger teat hole? i am still using the newborn one. she has a v strong suck

thx again
sx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

which teats are you using?? I would relook at her teats.

Will be back on in abit

jxx


----------

